# What kind of clamp is this?



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

From David Charlesworth's DVD on making drawers (excellent to learn how to make fine-crafted drawers for furniture), it's used to hold two sticks together for a bar gauge/pinch rods/etc. He calls them diagonal sticks. These are the best screen shots I could get:



















This sort of measuring tool is wonderful and brainless for checking squareness in a box.










I don't like using a tape measure for this job, I like the sticks. I've made my own bar gauge, I've bought a Rockler version and I don't like either. Roy Underhill has made a version. I was considering ordering bar gauge heads from Veritas. But what I dislike about all the versions out there is that there are at least two parts (Rockler's version has more parts you can put on the ends for measuring inside/outside, Veritas sells the same thing but it's much nicer) - to me all these little parts are annoying, tiny, and I just don't want to mess with them or store them. Anything in my garage smaller than 1 inch always, always at some point just disappears into a black hole. Charlesworth also has designed the ends of the sticks in a clever way that requires no tiny parts to function.

When I saw this clamp I thought - yes, exactly what I want. I don't know what it's called and I don't know where to get one, if anywhere?

I've emailed David in the past and he's responded, and I did ask him about this, but I thought I'd ask here also because I'm an impatient doofus.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

I've seen those clamps used to pinch hoses used in pond fountains and filters to regulate flow.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I have a couple of the Veritas offerings. They work well and you can keep a variety of stick lengths. By using the brass pins, you can have a large bar gauge that can measure down to an inch or less. Sorry that doesn't answer your question.


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

Its a Hoffman tubing clamp sold on Amazon…. I have the Veritas ones and like them.

https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/31ZgbdRN7aL.jpg

SEOH 1.37inch(35mm) Nickel Plated Brass Hoffman Tubing Clamp
3.4 out of 5 stars 4 customer reviews 
Price: $7.49 & FREE Shipping. Details
New (3) from $7.16 & FREE shipping.

Also you can just use binder clips


----------



## Johnny7 (Jun 1, 2015)

nice sleuthing, *rustynails*


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

> nice sleuthing, *rustynails*
> 
> - Johnny7


Just got lucky


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Can somebody please clamp wqwq's neck with it?


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

Rusty FTW!
thank you, sir. I searched for all kinds of clamps but "tubing" wasn't part of it.

Nothing against Veritas, I have spent a lot of money with them. Just wanted to try this way.

Found it for a little less on amazon, if anyone cares - $5.88 and free shipping.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

ColonelTravis, the one you linked to is way too small I think. The $7 one is 1.3 inches and the one you linked to is .3 inches


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

The first review on Amazon reveals the real motivation CT ;-)


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I use them all the time I find it helps me stay focused when I am working the wood!

Do you wanna see a picture !!!


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

Could also cut down on those pesky bathroom breaks that interrupt the "flow" of your work!


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> I use them all the time I find it helps me stay focused when I am working the wood!
> 
> Do you wanna see a picture !!!
> 
> - robscastle


LMMFAO! I don't care who you are there, that's funny!


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

> ColonelTravis, the one you linked to is way too small I think. The $7 one is 1.3 inches and the one you linked to is .3 inches
> 
> - brtech


You are correct. This one is indeed smaller than the one David uses and I wish I had been as careful reading the size difference as you were. You can still use it to make one, but I am sending it back for two reasons - I'd prefer the larger one and does this look like it's made of brass? The description said brass.

No. 









EDIT - actually, the larger one says nickel plated brass, so that might be what the small one is also, looks like some brass color coming through? Whatever. Going back.

If anyone wants mine for the reason Kenny highlighted, I can't help you out, sorry. Sending it back.

Rob - thank you sir. I, ah, trust you without the photos!


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I love this site ;-)


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

OK


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Yeah Positive site. Where did you come up with your information?


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_sniper_rifles
Scanning down the list,...
Looks like The CheyTac Intervention should sort the problem out.


----------



## AlanWS (Aug 28, 2008)

I can't speak to the uses some have suggested, but a brass stair gauge works well for clamping two rules together to make inside measurements. A pair costs under $3.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

A Hoffman screw. When I was a science teacher we'd order bunches of them from science supply companies to clamp off plastic tubing in the lab. A bit more expensive than the spring clamps but you'd never have to buy any more as they lasted compared to other types.


----------



## BigMig (Mar 31, 2011)

> I use them all the time I find it helps me stay focused when I am working the wood!
> 
> Do you wanna see a picture !!!
> 
> - robscastle


NOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

> Positive site, where did u come up with the information on this posting?I have read a few of the articles on your website now, and I really like your style. Thanks a million and please keep up the effective work.
> Dehradun Escorts
> Escorts in Dehradun
> Dehradun Escorts Service
> ...


If I ever become aware of people I know frequenting these places, I'll be sure to recommend these escort sites!


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

> I use them all the time I find it helps me stay focused when I am working the wood!
> 
> Do you wanna see a picture !!!
> 
> ...


Bahahaha!!


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Craftsman beat me to it, looks like where you fold a tube or hose over and clamp it off. Use to pressure fill the tube after knotting one end and use that type of clamp. It became a water cannon when clamp was removed causing carnage on the other schools bus as we passed it when all of there windows open.


----------

